# Hilfe bei Snake-Programmierung



## Randi (7. Feb 2012)

Guten Tag

Ich wollte fragen, ob jemand Tipps, Codes oder Ratschläge für das Prorammieren von Snake hat...
Vielen Dank für jede Art von Hilfe.

Gruss Andi


----------



## Gast2 (7. Feb 2012)

Joa, was sollen wir dir da jetzt deiner Meinung nach posten?
Kannst du die Java Grundlagen?
Das hier könnte auch noch interessant sein: http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/54795-quaxli-2d-spiele-tutorial.html


----------



## Quaxli (8. Feb 2012)

Randi hat gesagt.:


> Guten Tag
> 
> Ich wollte fragen, ob jemand Tipps, Codes oder Ratschläge für das Prorammieren von Snake hat...
> Vielen Dank für jede Art von Hilfe.
> ...



Ja, laß' es wenn Du noch Anfänger bist. Eine Schlange, die sich nicht ruckelnd bewegt ist sehr schwer zu realisieren.


----------



## Ruzmanz (10. Feb 2012)

Habe erst letztens ein Tutorial dazu gefunden. Leider bin ich selbst noch nicht dazu gekommen es durchzulesen: Game Engine & Framework in Java. Wenn du kein Java kannst, dann solltest du es lassen.


----------



## Fab1 (10. Feb 2012)

Fu3l hat auch mal einen SnakeKlon programmiert und den Code hier geuppt. Ich weiß nicht wie gut es realisiert wurde, aber für den Anfang ist es sicherlich besser als nichts. http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/123518-snakeklon.html#post844409

Ansonsten, wenn du noch am Anfang stehst und keine Erfahrung in der Programmierung hast kann ich dir zu http://www.amazon.de/Java-von-Kopf-bis-Fuß/dp/3897214482 raten, sicherlich eins der besten Bücher, wenn jemand beim Lernen gern mal lacht. :applaus:


----------



## Fu3L (10. Feb 2012)

> Eine Schlange, die sich nicht ruckelnd bewegt ist sehr schwer zu realisieren.



Genau das habe ich nur teilweise eingebaut. Der Kopf bewegt sich kontinuierlich, aber generell kann die Schlange sich nur auf einem Raster bewegen^^ Die Umsetzung dürfte relativ sauber sein


----------



## Helgon (11. Feb 2012)

Snake

"java snake tutorial" googeln ist schon anspruchsvoll


----------

